# Converting Chorus 8 speed Rear Hub to 10 speed



## GoodWine (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm looking at building some wheels for a 90's Merckx restoration and I want to use Campagnolo hubs with Mavic CXP 30 rims.
The idea is to build up a Campag Record/Chorus 10 speed groupset with a retro/90's wheelset.
Can't seem to find 9/10 speed Campagnolo Rear Hubs, Used or Nos, and wanted to know if you can convert an 8 speed hub to take a 10 speed Campag cassette.

Thanks


----------



## flakey (Feb 8, 2003)

You need to find an older style 9 speed freehub body that fits the hub you have and then the 10 speed cassette will fit on that.

Unfortunately there were 2 different styles of 9 speed freehubs depending on what level the group was and they were not interchangeable because of dimensional issues.

It would help if you or a shop can find some older QBP catalogs from the early 2000's. They had a "tech box" that explained this issue ( I know because I wrote it up when I worked there)

It helped you identify the model you had and what Campy freehub part # is compatible.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

GoodWine said:


> I'm looking at building some wheels for a 90's Merckx restoration and I want to use Campagnolo hubs with Mavic CXP 30 rims.
> The idea is to build up a Campag Record/Chorus 10 speed groupset with a retro/90's wheelset.
> Can't seem to find 9/10 speed Campagnolo Rear Hubs, Used or Nos, and wanted to know if you can convert an 8 speed hub to take a 10 speed Campag cassette.


Yes. I converted both of my 8 speed Chorus hubs with 1997 or 1998 Record freehubs (with titanium pawl carriers. 1999 and later won't work because they have the oversized axle).

You just need to have a freehub which mates to the 10mm steel axle and cup+cone bearings.

Athena and some Veloce hubs also share the record bearings but take a different axle. I couldn't tell you whether the freehubs will swap without the axle change.

Mirage/Avanti and some Veloce hubs have a larger hollow axle and cartridge bearings. I measured a regular 96 Record/Chorus axle and found it was 12mm; so that might be OK without an axle swap.

Of course, it'll be easier to find a used or NOS 9/10 hub than a freehub by itself. But potentially expensive for NOS 10mm axle 9 speed hubs - the record titanium flavor has been selling for over $400 a pair in the original boxes.


----------



## GoodWine (Oct 19, 2008)

Cheers for the replies

It seems that converting 8 speed to 9 speed requires parts which are few and far between and converting 8 speed to 10 speed just ain't possible.

The Nos Record/Chorus 9/10 speed hubs are too much money for me so I'll keep searching for some used 9/10 speed Record/Chorus/Daytona hubs.

There's no rush on this build so I'll be patient and see what turns up.


:2: :2: :2:


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

GoodWine said:


> Cheers for the replies
> 
> It seems that converting 8 speed to 9 speed requires parts which are few and far between and converting 8 speed to 10 speed just ain't possible.
> 
> ...


I have a Centaur rear that needs a home. 36 hole 10 speed silver. PM if interested.


----------

